
Naim Suleymanoglu, 3-time Olympic gold weightlifter dies at 50 - yusufaytas
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/more-sports/naim-suleymanoglu-3-time-olympic-gold-weightlifter-dead-50-article-1.3641697
======
josephinestone
[https://www.olympic.org/videos/the-pocket-hercules-one-of-
th...](https://www.olympic.org/videos/the-pocket-hercules-one-of-the-greatest-
weightlifters)

